# Lumber Cart - plans needed



## kmw (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello everyone. Thanks for so many introductions and wecloming words.

I'm looking for the Shop Notes #55 detailed plans for a lumber cart. It looks pretty good. I've seen a materials cutting list, but I'm looking for the plans and instructions - I'm kind of green and need as much help as possible.

Thanks, Keith


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm… I found the cutting list here, but without the magazine, I don't have any plans. If you don't have the magazine, you'd do best to order it.


----------



## kmw (Apr 16, 2008)

How do I order a previous issue of Shop Notes?


----------



## GBS (Apr 1, 2008)

Im pretty sure that the projects from shop notes are for sale on www.plansnow.com Ive found a number of Shop Notes plans on that site, and they are reasonable to download, around 5 bucks.

Greg


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

Keith, I don't know where you live, but if you have a Woodcraft store nearby, you may find the Shop Notes issue there. I don't know if all the Woodcraft stores carry older issues, but the one neary me does. Good luck. pkennedy


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

You can find Shop Notes issue #55 here on ebay.

Or, you can order the entire Shop Notes, Volume 10 (which includes #55) here.


----------



## kmw (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies and direction.

Hopefully, I'll have a copy soon

Keith


----------

